# Установка ядра :((((

## spijon

Пытался установить Gentoo, делал GRP установку. При инсталляции ядра возникли проблемы. На команду `emerge -k genkernel`, отвечает: "!!! No profile directory; system mode unavaiable". А всё так хорошо начиналось... :Sad: 

----------

## svyatogor

Дервео portage в /usr распаковал? Файлы в /usr/portage/packages/All скопировал?

----------

## spijon

Да, странно. А вот `emerge -k sys-kernel/gentoo-sources` работает  :Shocked: 

----------

